# Banana Killer...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

and...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

and...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> View attachment 44979


Peek a boo.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> and...
> 
> View attachment 44981


There's a reason people shouldn't have nose rings.


----------

